# Rust in my camera? how do I fix this?



## Foxtrot_01 (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello all, 
I live in a bay close to the ocean and usually do beach shoots, today as I was changing lens I found some rust on the rim inside the camera, any ideas on how this happen and how to clean/fix it?

Thanks

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2011)

Foxtrot_01 said:


> I live in a bay close to the ocean and usually do beach shoots...





Foxtrot_01 said:


> , any ideas on how this happen and how to clean/fix it?


I think you've pretty much answered that on your own.  You clearly got a little bit of salt water trapped between the lens and the mounting flange.  If you're shooting in harsh conditions, always clean your gear well after.  In the case of beach shooting, wipe everything down with a soft cloth damped with clean, fresh water.   As to what to do, I would clean the worst of it off with fine (#0000) steel wool and leave it.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Oct 16, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it.  Anything you do to fix it is likely only going to make it worse.

If it really bugs you, you could use some scotch brite to get it back to base metal and a very, very thin layer of some rust inhibitor.  The silicon rags for cleaning firearms might work well for this case.

If you decide to use scotch brite or steel wool(although I think steel wool isn't ideal), make sure you don't have the DSLR on it's back and have a shop vac running with the hose right next to the work area.  Much better for any debris to get sucked in than letting it fall into your dslr

If it was me, I wouldn't remove the rust that is already there, and I would just use the silicone rag to clean those parts about once a month.  Should prevent any more rust from accumulating.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2011)

You're not keeping your gear clean enough. Are you using a good dessicant in your camera bag and/or where you store the camera?

The rust is caused by moisture condensing/collecting between your camera and lens there at the mount.

Dry-Packs Indicating Silica Gel 40 Grams in Sturdy Aluminum Canister - No Cobalt Chloride II - Reusable by Reactivating!


----------



## joealcantar (Oct 16, 2011)

Put a camera body cover on it to prevent debris from falling into camera and then gently start clearing it off.  I would do like KMH said and clean your gear after use and use some kind of moisture remover.  

-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 16, 2011)

I would not use steel wool as it fractures & bits may enter the camera.  My choice of abrasive would be 600 grit or finer wet/dry sandpaper.  You could dampen the paper with WD-40 to facilitate better cutting action.


----------

